# mehrer domain auf eine ip????



## ubuntu (2. Okt. 2010)

hallo 
ich wollte euch mal um einen rat fragen unszwar geht es um folgendes.
ich habe eine domain und einen server.
nun möchte mein kollege auch eine hp erstellen und hat mich gefragt ob er es auf meinem server hosten darf.
jetzt habe ich das porb.
wenn ich für ihn eine domain anlege und da die ip des servers eintrage geht meine page nicht mehr.
wenn ich es auf * belasse komme ich nicht auf seine "page"
es würde ihn auch reichen wenn er z.b. http://123.432.23.43/freund/web/index.html
eingibt.
nur jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich das realisieren soll.
ich arbeite schon seid mittwoch dadran und haben noch immer keine lösung gefunden


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2010)

Du kannst beliebig veile Websites auf einer IP hostaen. Du musst lediglich die gleiche IP oder aber * bei alen websietn auswählen. Du kannst * und IP bei den webs nicht mischen, sonst passiert das was Du oben beschrieben hast.


----------



## timur (24. Dez. 2017)

hallo

undzwar möchte ich auch mehrere domains auf einem account haben und die jeweils in andere unterordner auf dem webspace hinzufügen
es klappt ja eigentlich auch alles mit aliasdomain aber anstat er meine2domain.de angibt macht er automatisch den ordner dahinter und das möchte ich nicht also es macht meine2domain.de/test/ und das test soll weg ...

vielen dank


----------

